

Why It’s So Hard to Transfer Cash to Your Friends - thinkcomp
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/25/your-money/why-its-so-hard-to-transfer-cash-to-your-friends-your-money.html

======
lparry
It's shocking that the USA is so far behind in this respect. Here in Australia
we are probably 10 years from getting anything like square, but we've had
simple bank to bank transfers between individuals for as long as I can
remember. I'm always amused when I hear about people _still_ using cheques,
I'm 29 and they were dead here before I left high school

------
pwg
Single page link for those who prefer reading their articles whole instead of
chopped up:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/25/your-money/why-its-so-
hard...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/25/your-money/why-its-so-hard-to-
transfer-cash-to-your-friends-your-money.html?pagewanted=all)

